# External HDD Suggestions for VIP722k?



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

Since I've had so many problems trying to copy programming from DVR to DVD, I have tentatively decided to purchase a EHD to back up the DVR programs.


Any ideas or suggestions as to which one(s) would be the better choice? 


What does DISH charge to activate the HDD port? Is it a one time charge or an ongoing one?


Must the programming be played back only on the 722k?


Any other related discussions would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

usmcsgt99 said:


> Since I've had so many problems trying to copy programming from DVR to DVD, I have tentatively decided to purchase a EHD to back up the DVR programs.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions as to which one(s) would be the better choice?
> ...


See comments in red above.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Can also be played back on Hopper 2000 and Hopper w/sling. CANNOT BE PLAYED BACK ON 411, 211, 211K or 211Z.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Theoretically speaking it could be done by simple program what would copy V/A data as-is and convert meta data from one format to other.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing the following for my 722K:

*WD My Book AV DVR Expander 1 TB USB 2.0/eSATA External Hard Drive* (_but would prefer 2 TB_).

When movies, etc., are recorded from the 722k to the EHD, do they remain on the DVR or are they moved to the EHD?

Any comments, suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Make sure this drive has its own power source. Dish Does not support USB powered drives on the 722. All recordings are stored on the 722. You can transfer them manually for those you wish to save.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The key word is "TRANSFER"!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Here is what I prefer. Have two of them and you can plug drives into them and when drive is full, pull it out and
plug in another drive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153066
Thermaltake BlakX

Works fine for me. The do take up a bit more room than most self powered drives.


----------



## usmcsgt99 (Jul 23, 2015)

I hoped that the recordings would be "copied" rather than "transferred". That being the case, I'm re-thinking my options. Evidently, the only way is to "copy" recordings from the DVR to DVD on my Toshiba VCR/DVD unit. 

I guess I'll go back to my earlier OP and retry the connection options again that were suggested by you guys. Obviously, I did something wrong somewhere. What puzzles me is that a few year ago, I had a Dish 625 and was able copy all my recordings from the DVR to the VCR/DVD. I can't remember what the connection setup was (should have written it down). If and when I am able to successfully make the connection, I will post it here.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

